# McDonald's Ice Cream



## Guest (May 2, 2000)

A lactose intolerant friend of mine claims McDonald's ice cream and shakes are completely dairy-free. (She is a computer programmer and one of her clients is McDonald's). Has anyone heard of this? I hesitate to delve into a McDonald's sundae until I know for sure.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

No, but I wouldn't be suprised if the hamburgers were beef-free. (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

hehehehehe... beef-free.. good one..







)/Maceo


----------



## Nytebugg (Mar 11, 2000)

Don't go digging your spoon into that dish, yet. I was very interested in you question so I found the McDonalds website and ran a search. Unfortunatly, your friend is wrong according to their food ingredient list for the shakes and ice cream desserts they are made of varying levels od whole milk, cream and non-fat milk solids. ------------------bats!Joanna


----------



## NoSpice (Apr 25, 2000)

Bummer, I really got excited there for a minute.NoSpice


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Have you tried that tofu ice cream called "Tofutti"? I saw this in the store and almost bought it, but I couldn't get past the idea of the tofu. Plus, I've tried tofu "cheese," and it was AWFUL. I'm not a big fan of ice cream anyway, but cheese is something I really miss.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2000)

A friend of a friend is a senior marketing manager at Moscow McDonalds. I asked her to send an email and ask her.


----------



## gerria (Feb 8, 2005)

I LOVE McDonald's ice cream! Fortunately, I'm not sensitive to dairy. My sympathies go out to those of you who are





















Gerri


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zig, Tofutti is excellent and I dislike tofu.Give it a try







.


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

Trader Joe's carries a very decadent soy based ice cream to die for!!!! I especially like the peanut butter/chocolate. You'd never know it was milk free. Enjoy!


----------



## Kiwiora (Apr 1, 2000)

I heard they had pig fat in them.I agree with steveE though.. haha


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I use a product called Rice Dream, which is a milk made from brown rice. The vanilla flavor is good especially in cereal and coffee. They also make ice cream products, bars etc. I've seen them at GNC health food stores.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2000)

Thanks for all your posts. I have tried Tofutti ice cream bars, and they're excellent. I guess I'll keep carrying around my Lactaid pills every time I want ice cream.


----------

